# Truing Stand?



## eagle396 (Feb 28, 2009)

What kind of truing stand do you use?

I don't like to buy cheap tools, but I also don't like to spend more then I need to. I was planning on buying the Park Pro stand and came across the "Professional Guide To Wheel Building by Roger Musson". It has plans for a stand that you build plus a few other tools. It is made mostly of wood. I used to be a cabinet maker and still do an occasional project, so it is right up my alley. 

Has any one else made one of these or your own? If I did  make one, it wouldn't be much more work to make a couple. Would anyone be interested? What would you pay? I wouldn't want to go crazy making a bunch of them, I hate repetitive jobs, that is one reason I don't make many things anymore.

What do you think?


----------



## unit5alive (Mar 8, 2009)

I have one of the first Park TS-2 stands , but I started out building wheels for neighborhood kids using a stand I made from 2x4's for uprights, with a piece of wood across the bottom , and two small pieces of leather on the verticle supports to hold the crayons in place, don't laugh it worked !,lol.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 14, 2009)

I drilled a hole in my work bench and stuck a old set of forks in and 2 wire tyes on each side works just as good as the parks model i have in my mobile truck.


----------



## willy wonka (Mar 14, 2009)

*agree*

i agree with higgins forever the old ten speed fork in a vice works as good as anything you can buy but remember trueing awheel takes time and is not as easy as it looks it might be worth it to have someoneelse do it if you dont have patience i know thats why my budy trues mine i have no patients:eek: good luck william


----------



## Herman (Mar 15, 2009)

I use an old Harley-Davidson wheel truing stand that I've had for about 40 years now,it's made of cast iron,I've added a dial indicator with a magnetic base,the nice thing about this stand is I can do any type of motorcycle or bicycle wheel on it,they occasionally come up for sale on ebay


----------



## eagle396 (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I am going to get the Park TS-2. I guess I could make one, but the one in the plans would not work with the tire on. I know it is best to take them off for a radial check, but I would most often do a quick lateral check. The main reason is just for the look of it. If I am able to get my shop open, it looks more professional. At least I feel that way, pro tools for a pro job.


----------



## Doohickie (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a front fork off my 1984 Nishiki Olympic 12 that I crashed last year.  Held in a Workmate stand.


----------



## TigerCat (Mar 22, 2009)

*Park Truing Stand*

I have the TS-2 and love it. It's rock solid and will last forever. Worth every penny. Sometimes you can get them on the 'bay for a good price.


----------



## eagle396 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am finally starting to get a few accounts open for my shop. Placed my first order today and the TS-2 plus other tools I have been wanting, were first on the list. Should be here Friday.


----------

